# EoS Strawhat Strength



## oiety (Feb 11, 2018)

Seems obvious that Luffy will end up Pirate King, likely strongest man in the world, but where do you think the other strawhats will end up? Like, what position will they be closest to in strength?


----------



## Gohara (Feb 11, 2018)

Luffy- Pirate King level.

Zoro- Around exceptional Yonkou level.

Sanji- Inferior to Prime Rayleigh but around exceptional Yonkou First Mate level.

Robin/Chopper- Around 2nd/3rd/4th Yonkou Commander level.

Jinbe/Brook/Franky- Inferior to top Yonkou Commanders but superior to most if not any other Yonkou Commanders.

Usopp/Nami- Around Vergo and mid Yonkou Commander level.

Of course this is all just in my opinion.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 11, 2018)

EoS Sanji has to be admiral/admiral+ level to beat Kizaru

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 11, 2018)

Weiss Lucifer said:


> EoS Sanji has to be admiral/admiral+ level to beat Kizaru


nah, zoro will save him against kizaru after he cuts down mihawk. Then zoro will defeat kizaru but let sanji have the credit

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 2


----------



## DoctorLaw (Feb 12, 2018)

By the end of the manga (assuming no more timeskips) I think

*Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Jinbe - All capable of fighting Yonkou/Admirals to some degree*

Luffy should be as strong as Primebeard, who was PK level with Roger.

Zoro should be strong enough to at least extreme diff an admiral on his own.

Sanji should be able to give an admiral a high difficulty fight on his own.

Jinbe should be able to match or beat Katakuri. He gives an admiral a decent fight.

With the strongest 4 fighters being around this level, I think the ending can have balanced fights and opportunities for team work.

*Brooke, Robin, Franky - Capable of fighting or defeating Yonkou commanders that aren't ranked in the top 3. 3v1 they should be able to take down a first mate.
*
Brooke has been seriously impressive, and he's shown he's resourceful and he has shown glimpses of his versatility. With some strong awakening moves and increase in base stats, he should be able to give Doflamingo a good run for his money (though not win).

Robin with awakening and haki is terrifying. Imagine if she specifically focused on making her CoA as strong as possible over a decade or two? She could probably one shot high tier logias. That didn't happen of course though, so I'll say she will be strong enough by series end to be around Oven level in terms of threat.

Franky will definitely get his hands on some more Vegapunk technology, and we already know he's going to get a sleek new robot form for something coming up. I'd say Franky will be overall around as strong as Brooke, but his offense will allow him to beat someone on Cracker's level if he can be defended well enough.

*Nami, Usopp, Chopper - Capable of surviving against weak Yonkou commanders for a long time, capable of beating them with the right circumstances.*

I'd say Nami base skills are too shit/unstable to put her high up overall, but I think her offensive techniques are going to give her Yonkou commander level attacks at the very least.

Usopp should gain a good boost in his CoO, and I think he'll be capable of taking down weaker Yonkou commanders if he has prep.

Chopper should be able to fight yonkou commanders as well, and out of these three he should do the best, since he has the defense and speed that Usopp and Nami lack.

*Potential crew/why not: Carrot, Buggy - Strong enough to wait 
*
Carrot will probably be a little stronger than the bottom 3 without Sulong, and when she activates it she should shoot to the area inbetween the middle trio and the strongest 4.

Buggy is shichibukai, a legendary pirate from the paramount war, someone who once rivaled Shanks, and defied and successfully evaded Akainu, the mad dog himself. He sailed the New World with Whitebeard himself and survived fights against formidable opponents such as Shiki. He's achieved more than most characters in this manga. Without a doubt, EOS he should be strong enough to solo Don Krieg.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Feb 12, 2018)

PK Luffy > EoS BB/Roger/Primebeard
WSC Kaido/EoS FA Akainu
WSS Zoro > WSS Mihawk/Prime Rayleigh >= Shanks/Meme/Admirals

EoS Sanji > Marco/Dogtooth
Jinbei > Jack



Will edit later a bit and add middle tio and weak trio

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DarkRasengan (Feb 12, 2018)

Luffy - PK level
Zoro - yonkou level(shanks/kaidou/ old wb)(he has to beat the guy who beats mihawk, who is ~ to shanks)
Sanji - low yonkou level/admiral level (big mom) slightly below zoro, just like he always has been
Jinbei - Yonkou sm level (jozu)
Franky - Cracker level
Brooke - Vista level
Robin - Snack level
Chopper - Vergo level
Nami - pika level
Usopp - pika level

so 3 admiralish level fighters m3
3 yonkou high commander level fighters mid 3
4 mid level commander fighters


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 12, 2018)

Luffy would be up there with Prime Roger/Prime Whitebeard.
Zoro is somewhere below and near EoS Sabo. Below Shanks, Teach and probably Dragon
Sanji would be able to match any admiral. Would favor him against any of them except for Akainu

The rest of them won't be top-tier characters, though the others should be high-tier characters. I can see Jinbei being exceptional among high-tier characters. Probably around Jozu's level

Reactions: Tier Specialist 3


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 12, 2018)

Luffy - Above Yonkou level
Zoro - Around yonkou level
Sanji - Around admiral level
Jinbei - Around Marco or Jozu
Franky - Around Donflamingo level
Brooke - Around Vista level
Robin - Around Donflamingo
Chopper - Around Pika level
Nami - Around Vergo level
Usopp - Greater than or equal to his old man, Yasopp level (prediction)


----------



## Dunno (Feb 13, 2018)

Luffy - Slightly weaker than Blackbeard. Stronger than anyone else.
Zoro - Weaker than Blackbeard and slightly weaker than Luffy. Stronger than anyone else.
Jinbei - Yonkou FM level
Franky - Around Cracker's level
Robin and Brook - A bit weaker than Franky
Nami and Chopper - Oven / Perospero level
Usopp - Spandam / Nezumi level

I'm really uncertain regarding Sanji.


----------



## Gianfi (Feb 13, 2018)

Imo:

1) Luffy = PK Level, around Roger and Primebeard
2) Zoro= stronger than any admiral bar Eos Akainu
3) Sanji= on par with admirals, can extreme diff Kizaru, either way against MF Aokiji
4) jimbe= lose extreme/high diff to any admiral, would beat extrem/high diff all first mates
5) Franky = Donflamingo/Cracker level, rises a bit with cyborg franky
6) Robin = read above
7) Brook= read above
8) Chopper= Vergo level, but with Monster Chopper he could be around 2/3 yonkou commander level
9) Usopp= Vergo Level, however it has been implied he could surpass or equal his father, which I think should be >Vergo, so don’t know
10) Nami= Vergo level
11) Carott(?)= Stronger than the weak trio, with sulong she is the 5th strongest SH after Jimbe


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Feb 14, 2018)

Luffy: > Old Beard
Zoro: EoS Luffy level
Sanji: > Kizaru
Jinbe: > Green Bull

Usopp: > 3rd commander level (sniper guy in BB's crew will be > Yasopp ~ Vista)
Carrot: > 3rd commander level

Franky: > Ace (4th commander)
Brook: around Ace
Robin: around Ace

Nami: > Diamante
Chopper: > Diamante. Monster form > EoS Franky


----------



## Amol (May 30, 2018)

Because i haven't done this in a while. EoS Strawhats would be the strongest pirate crew in history because they have to be . They are going to take on WG and BB Pirates after all. Being around Yonkou crew level doesn't cut it for them. :
1)Luffy : Roger/Primebeard level.
2)Zoro : Prime Rayleigh/Oldbeard level.
3)Sanji : Admiral level(will extreme diff any of them sans Akainu).
4)Jinbei : Overall Katakuri level(Will lose to an Admiral to High diff). God level inside a Sea.
5)Robin : DD level(Will lose to an Admiral to Mid diff).
6)Franky : Jozu level(Will lose to an Admiral to Mid diff).
7)Brook : Dressorsa! Law level
8)Chopper : Vergo level
9)Nami : Overall Don Chinjao level(Imagine Enel with much better reactions and stats and other hax).
10)Ussop : Overall Don Chinjao level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 30, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Zoro: EoS Luffy level

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (May 30, 2018)

Luffy : A bit more than Kaido/White beard level.
Zoro : Between admiral and Yonko level (like mihawk is)
Sanji : admiral level
Jimbei : will give an extrem diff to any admiral, but end up loosing. He is too old. He reached his max. Now he will start getting weak like whitebeard garp ect ...
Robin : Depend on whether she learn haki or not. If not , she will become like a boa hancock level.
Ussop : Vice admiral level AT THE BEST. He is not that powerfull , he will have a similar fate to baggy.
Nami : Same
Chopper : Same
Franky : Depend on many things ... But maybe as strong as an admiral.
Brook : Vice admiral.

Others :
Law : between Admiral and yonko Level
Urouge : yonko FM level
Kidd : Shiki ...
Smoker : Admiral level if oda is mercifull. Or yonko-FM.
Coby : Same
Tashigi + hermep : Between Rear admiral and vice admiral.
Me : Jango level


----------



## xmysticgohanx (May 31, 2018)

MO said:


>


 the truth hurts

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## zorokuma (Jun 1, 2018)

Luffy- Pirate King level
Zoro- Yonko Level
Sanji- Low Yonko Level
Jinbe - Dead
Law - Dead
Kidd - Low Yonko Level
Middle trio - Low Yonko Commander level
Ussop -Pirate King level in mind, Vice Admiral level in reality.
Coby - Admiral level

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 2, 2018)

Luffy - above Kaido/PrimeBeard
Zoro - above Mihawk/Fujitora/Prime Rayleigh
Sanji - Kizaru
Usopp/Hakuba - Katakuri
Jinbe/Franky/Monster Chopper - Jozu/Jack
Brook/Robin/Cavendish/Barolomeo - Doflamingo/Cracker
Chopper/Sai/Hajrudin - WCI Urouge
Ideo/Orlumbus - Oven/Daifuku
Nami/Leo - Perospero.
Blue Gilly/Suleiman/Gambia/Baby 5/Boo/Stansen - Tamago.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 2, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> Usopp/Hakuba - Katakuri
> .



Ussop is not going to reach freaking katakuri level. If he reach vergo I will be surprised. This guy is weak. He may be good at sniping , but even people like monet or delinger may one shot him if they stay close to him.

He is the buggy of the crew. (Like ivankov was saying , every crew having their weak member reffering to baggy) he want to be a captain of a large crew (like baggy) and both are doing it by the exacte same way : funny coincidences and luck.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Ussop is not going to reach freaking katakuri level. If he reach vergo I will be surprised. This guy is weak. He may be good at sniping , but even people like monet or delinger may one shot him if they stay close to him.
> 
> He is the buggy of the crew. (Like ivankov was saying , every crew having their weak member reffering to baggy) he want to be a captain of a large crew (like baggy) and both are doing it by the exacte same way : funny coincidences and luck.


Just wait till Yasopp dies and Usopp receives a massive boost in tiers. He will be no. 4 of Straw Hat Crew like Yasopp in Red Hairs.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 2, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> Just wait till Yasopp dies and Usopp receives a massive boost in tiers. He will be no. 4 of Straw Hat Crew like Yasopp in Red Hairs.



Like what ? A better coO ? In a long distance fight maybe it may help , but not in a close 1v1 fight.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Like what ? A better coO ? In a long distance fight maybe it may help , but not in a close 1v1 fight.


A sniper's worth and powerlevel should be judged at long range, not Close quarters. See Yeti Cool Brothers were weaker than chopper but could put out Zoro. Imagine EoS Usopp fight to be like this. Doflamingo flying on sky and suddenly gets hit from a seastone bullet in the forehead and eyes and dies. Also Usopp has popgreens and dials that could work as a camouflage and quickly provide distance if forced to engage in close combat. Like if Usopp was getting into a fight, he could quickly cast a smokescreen and use an explosive dial/pop green to be thrown far away and land on a trampoline while sniping the enemy.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 2, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> EoS Usopp fight to be like this. Doflamingo flying on sky and suddenly gets hit from a seastone bullet in the forehead and eyes and dies


Don't forget people like katakuri and donfla were able to dodge luffy G4. They can also rely on the CoA to protect from his bullet.



tejas8055 said:


> Like if Usopp was getting into a fight, he could quickly cast a smokescreen and use an explosive dial/pop green to be thrown far away and land on a trampoline while sniping the enemy.



As long the enemy have long distance attack like DD law fuji or zoro , or use moonwalk (sanji vergo kaku momonga ect ...), and is able to find him through the gaz with a strong coO ,this will not help him that much.

Any vice-admiral is able to do as such.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Don't forget people like katakuri and donfla were able to dodge luffy G4. They can also rely on the CoA to protect from his bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G4 is huge and visible. whereas a small bullet flying at supersonic speeds is hardly detectable. And CoO and CoA not constant and have to be activated. DOflamingo could not sense Law's switch with a dead body. So surprise attacks do matter a lot. Long distance attack yes. but Usopp also uses trickery which will be highly upgraded EoS. Hell, he can sink underwater and snipe from there.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 2, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> G4 is huge and visible. whereas a small bullet flying at supersonic speeds is hardly detectable. And CoO and CoA not constant and have to be activated. DOflamingo could not sense Law's switch with a dead body. So surprise attacks do matter a lot. Long distance attack yes. but Usopp also uses trickery which will be highly upgraded EoS. Hell, he can sink underwater and snipe from there.



I partialy agree but you have to clarify what your talking about. Long distance surprise attack can be dodge : remeber sanji and katakuri ? Well ... sometimes surprise attack can also work, I agree. But again , it's not called "surprise" for no reason.  A vice admiral putting seastone handcuff on marco was a surprise attack. That doesn't mean marco is vice admiral level , he is more than that. By using this logic actual ussop doing the same with akainu hands , then throwing a gaz to make him sleep then one shoting him means he is admiral level. 

What I said in 1v1 fight where both ennemies are aware of each other, ussop will have no chance against a top tier.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 2, 2018)

Gledania said:


> I partialy agree but you have to clarify what your talking about. Long distance surprise attack can be dodge : remeber sanji and katakuri ? Well ... sometimes surprise attack can also work, I agree. But again , it's not called "surprise" for no reason.  A vice admiral putting seastone handcuff on marco was a surprise attack. That doesn't mean marco is vice admiral level , he is more than that. By using this logic actual ussop doing the same with akainu hands , then throwing a gaz to make him sleep then one shoting him means he is admiral level.
> 
> What I said in 1v1 fight where both ennemies are aware of each other, ussop will have no chance against a top tier.


Depends  on what tricks Usopp uses and how much damage he can take. Already current Usopp is known to take loads of punishment. This will naturally be magnified EoS. Since, with Yasopp's death, Usopp's resolve will harden. It all boils down to how much punishment Usopp can take before gaining distance dishing out a surprise attack. This is already well addressed by his arsenal to which he needs to add seastone.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 2, 2018)

Usopp will be 3rd commander tier+ guaranteed


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 3, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Usopp will be 3rd commander tier+ guaranteed



He will still be remembered as a joke in the epilogue.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 3, 2018)

The joke in epilogue will be Mihawk's grave when Zoro places Shiryu's sword on it.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 4, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> The joke in epilogue will be Mihawk's grave when Zoro places Shiryu's sword on it.



Yep and Usopp will respect and obey that gesture.


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 4, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Yep and Usopp will respect and obey that gesture.


Yes as a Brave warrior of sea that is someone who would not run away from Vista or Pacifista.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 4, 2018)

tejas8055 said:


> Yes as a Brave warrior of sea that is someone who would not run away from Vista or Pacifista.



Brave warrior that can't even respect his Captain and got no spine asking for a excuse, trying to sneak back into the crew like a treacherous whore. 

I agree. His behavior is that of a little girl that cries whenever there is a stone on her path.


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 4, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Brave warrior that can't even respect his Captain and got no spine asking for a excuse, trying to sneak back into the crew like a treacherous whore.
> 
> I agree. His behavior is that of a little girl that cries whenever there is a stone on her path.


You mean that he was the only one brave enough to face his Captain when the captain was about to leave a friend behind?

Well, that was his job, Ussop is the first mate in the end.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 5, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> You mean that he was the only one brave enough to face his Captain when the captain was about to leave a friend behind?
> 
> Well, that was his job, Ussop is the first mate in the end.



Nice try but he never will be. As the true FM said they're not playing pirates.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 5, 2018)

Brave =/= powerful af. Pedro was brave, wasn't he?


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 5, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> Nice try but he never will be. As the true FM said they're not playing pirates.



Luffy named Ussop the FM 

Also, Zoro was a bitch that threatened Luffy when he didn't do what he wanted.

Ordering around his captain and being bitch doesn't make Zoro a FM, such a pain in the ass for the rest of the crew.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 5, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Luffy named Ussop the FM
> 
> Also, Zoro was a bitch that threatened Luffy when he didn't do what he wanted.
> 
> Ordering around his captain and being bitch doesn't make Zoro a FM, such a pain in the ass for the rest of the crew.



I know it hurts



I'll send you a gift basket from Oda when the manga is over.


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2018)

TheWiggian said:


> I know it hurts
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send you a gift basket from Oda when the manga is over.



This remind me a story about carrot owning zoro , frensh food , sneak attack , baby voice pica and shit .... we're not going to start this debate with him again ... juste ignore him.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jun 5, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> You mean that he was the only one brave enough to face his Captain when the captain was about to leave a friend behind?
> 
> Well, that was his job, Ussop is the first mate in the end.



Didn't Zoro offer his life for the small chance that his captain would be spared and allowed to pursue his dream? Didn't he take on his captain's literal pain and fatigue to do this? 

Usopp himself said he just recently left the weakling trio (he's still in it), lol when was he first mate?


----------



## Gledania (Jun 5, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Didn't Zoro offer his life for the small chance that his captain would be spared and allowed to pursue his dream? Didn't he take on his captain's literal pain and fatigue to do this?
> 
> Usopp himself said he just recently left the weakling trio (he's still in it), lol when was he first mate?


Don't argue with him. This dude believe carrot owned zoro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 6, 2018)

Gledania said:


> This remind me a story about carrot owning zoro , frensh food , sneak attack , baby voice pica and shit .... we're not going to start this debate with him again ... juste ignore him.



Nah it's good. People like him keep the section fun. You gotta have a counterpart, else the forum would be boring.



DoctorLaw said:


> Didn't Zoro offer his life for the small chance that his captain would be spared and allowed to pursue his dream? Didn't he take on his captain's literal pain and fatigue to do this?
> 
> Usopp himself said he just recently left the weakling trio (he's still in it), lol when was he first mate?



It's not just about strenght, but on the other side, how would Usopp represent the strawhats as a FM when Luffy is not around? I know Oda writes the manga with alot of gags but the in universe perception of the strawhats would be laughable if they had someone like Usopp 2nd in command.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 9, 2018)

_It all depend on who they will fight as the series progresses. But for now this is my list.
_
*
Luffy *- Pirate King level (Roger - Prime WB)

*Zoro* - Yonkou/Admiral level

*Sanji *- Yonkou First Mate level.

*Jinbei *- Yonkou Commander level (somewhere between Jozu-Vista or Cracker-Smoothie)

*Franky *- Weakest Yonko Commander (Snacks level)

*Brook *- Meme's veteran level / Vergo level

*Robin/Chopper* - Diamante/Kyros level

*Usopp/Nami *- No idea. Especially since Ussop awakened COO & Nami added Zeus to her arsenal.


----------



## Amol (Jun 9, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> _It all depend on who they will fight as the series progresses. But for now this is my list.
> _
> *
> Luffy *- Pirate King level (Roger - Prime WB)
> ...


You think Robin and Chopper are on same level? 
She is mid trio man.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Zuhaitz (Jun 9, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> Didn't Zoro offer his life for the small chance that his captain would be spared and allowed to pursue his dream? Didn't he take on his captain's literal pain and fatigue to do this?
> 
> Usopp himself said he just recently left the weakling trio (he's still in it), lol when was he first mate?






Usopp did it before It was popular.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 9, 2018)

Amol said:


> You think Robin and Chopper are on same level?
> She is mid trio man.



It may change if chopper manage to learn how to use coA in the end EoS.


----------



## Sherlōck (Jun 9, 2018)

Amol said:


> You think Robin and Chopper are on same level?
> 
> She is mid trio man.



Chopper in his giant form has the best strength feat outside of M3 & has great defence as well. Robin's fighting style is different. 

No reason why they can't be in same level

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 10, 2018)

Zuhaitz said:


> Usopp did it before It was popular.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 10, 2018)

Sherlōck said:


> Chopper in his giant form has the best strength feat outside of M3 & has great defence as well. *Robin's fighting style is different.*



Well she can create at least 2 hands as big as an adult Giant. I don't think that Chopper is much stronger physically (and MP lasts 3 minutes).

Agree about defence, but I don't think it's better than Franky's Shogun's.


----------



## Bernkastel (Jun 10, 2018)

•Luffy~Hancock~BB~Akainu (Akainu could be lower but i leave him there for now)
•Zoro ~ admiral/yonkou
•Sanji ~ admiral/yonkou(i still have some hope but could lower)
•jinbei ~ FM level
•Franky,Robin,Brook all will be roughly equal between 2nd and 3rd mate 
•Chopper ~Snack level
•Nami ~ Pero level
•Usopp ~ the next strongest after pero like Compote or Oven.

I know some are consideres high but i believe theyre that atrong cause they will be a small crew leaving the allied crews to be the executive/seat leveled guys


----------



## tejas8055 (Jun 12, 2018)

I have something concrete to say about the power level of the weakest Straw hat EoS. We know that StrawHats are gonna fight and defeat their respective counterparts in Blackbeard's crew down the line. Also StrawHats don't have divisions under them unlike Blackbeard. So each Straw Hat has to defeat both a Blackbeard Commander and the division under him. We also know that Blackbeard told Jewellery Bonney that she was too weak to join his crew. She had a bounty of 140 million then and also was able to escape imprisonment by marines after Akainu got hold of her. Also consider that this was Pre Timeskip. So the individual Blackbeard pirates must have also gotten stronger in the last two years. So I think it is safe to say that the weakest Straw Hat is bound to be at least, present Capone Bege level that is being able to take at least two hits from a Top tier before going down. And this is quite impressive since we saw the weakest crewmates of each of the Yonko except Blackbeard(like Curiel, Rockstar, Diesel and Ginrummy). Also the weakest Roger Pirate was Buggy. So by comparison, the EoS StrawHats will be very impressive.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Phantom Thief (Jun 13, 2018)

Luffy - Prime Whitebeard/Gol D. Roger Level

Zoro - Slightly above Admiral Level (Slightly weaker than Kaido, Shanks, and Old Whitebeard)

Sanji - Slightly above average FM level (Could beat Marco and hold Kizaru off for an extended period of time)

Not going to include Jinbe

Franky - Jack Level, if not slightly higher

Brook - Cracker Level (Think he'll fight Lafitte)

Robin - Donquixote Doflamingo Level - Her fruit is kinda similar, I guess...not really, but whatever.

Ussop - Yassop Level 

Nami - Veteran Level (Lower Tier Yonko Commanders)

Chopper - Veteran Level (Lower Tier Yonko Commanders)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trueno (Jun 16, 2018)

If post Timeskip Ussopp is supposed to be as strong as pre Timeskip Zoro, then EOS Ussopp will be as strong or somewhat stronger than beginning of TS Zoro


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 16, 2018)

Best Case scenario

Luffy: Prime Roger/Prime WB level(maybe slightly surpassed)

Zoro: Yonko/Prime Rayleigh/Mihawk/Shanks level(slightly surpassed)

Sanji: Kizaru/Admiral/level(solid)

Franky: Jozu level
Robin: Hancock level(?)
Brook: Vista level

Chopper: Jinbe level
Usopp: Yasopp/Van Auger level(surpassed)
Nami: no idea probs low tier commander

Other characters: 

Blackbeard: Nearly Prime Roger level 
Akainu: Yonko level 
Mihawk: Yonko level 
Smoker: Old Garp level(he would need a huge leap to get there)
Coby: Yonko first mate level


----------



## Trueno (Jun 16, 2018)

Dove said:


> Best Case scenario
> 
> Luffy: Prime Roger/Prime WB level(maybe slightly surpassed)
> 
> ...



Smoker has been shown to be consistently a dog who is all bark and no bite.

Sanji is equal to Zoro .They are basically two rivals that are constantly at the same level.

Franky with the Sunny will be Pluton level. He definitely has a counter to Pluton that could knock down an admiral or actual Kuma.

Robin is already stronger than Hancock. All she needs to do is restrain her with arms. Even lower diff if she gets haki on those arms.

Nami with Zeus is going to be mid tier commander.

I agree with rest.

But Koby is going to be fleet admiral level EOS, just wait. He went from civie to below CP9 in a few months and has jumped rank faster than any other marine ever. He will surpass Garp/Sengoku and eventually or maybe Akainu/Lucci since they represent all that is wrong with marines. He's not a dog, he's a true hero who does not let duty cloud his sense of justice.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 17, 2018)

yuLeopard said:


> If post Timeskip Ussopp is supposed to be as strong as pre Timeskip Zoro, then EOS Ussopp will be as strong or somewhat stronger than beginning of TS Zoro


 post-ts Usopp ~ pre-ts Zoro is a fake quote iirc


----------



## Trueno (Jun 17, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> post-ts Usopp ~ pre-ts Zoro is a fake quote iirc



Oh nevermind then


----------



## DavyChan (Jun 20, 2018)

Luffy - a bit above prime Roger

Zoro - yonkou level

Sanji - Yonkou Level

—

Franky - Katakuri level

Robin - Smoothie Level

Chopper - Cracker level

Nami (w/ Zeus) - A bit below Snack Level

Brook - A bit below Snack Level

—

Usopp - Diamante level


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 25, 2018)

Luffy - Roger level +
Zoro - Yonku FM level +
Sanji - Yonku 2nd
Jinbe - Yonku 3rd

Franky - Dressrosa Seat level +
Brooke - Dressrosa Seat level
Robin - Dressrosa Seat level -

Bump the rest.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Gledania (Jun 26, 2018)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> Luffy - Roger level +
> Zoro - Yonku FM level +
> Sanji - Yonku 2nd
> Jinbe - Yonku 3rd
> ...




If luffy is gonna end up as Roger level , zoro and sanji are going to end with the same level as rayleigh and sco...barg?(what was his name ?the 3rd in Roger crew)


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Jun 27, 2018)

Gledania said:


> If luffy is gonna end up as Roger level , zoro and sanji are going to end with the same level as rayleigh and sco...barg?(what was his name ?the 3rd in Roger crew)


I think Luffy and Blackbeard will be only slightly above Roger and Whitebeard. Same for Zoro and Ray. I cannot see Jinbe growing drastically old and experienced as he is. Franky has no need to be significantly stronger than Pica, Trebol, or Oven.


----------



## Gianfi (Jun 27, 2018)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> I think Luffy and Blackbeard will be only slightly above Roger and Whitebeard. Same for Zoro and Ray. I cannot see Jinbe growing drastically old and experienced as he is. Franky has no need to be significantly stronger than Pica, Trebol, or Oven.


Franky (and the rest of the mid3 and W3) should scale to the rest of Roger’s crew. So imo Franky>= Roger’s 5th mate, especially if you think that by EoS the SHs will be the strongest crew ever. From what we know Roger’s crew was one of those with a lot of people in it, not just a small group of 9-10 friends (like Luffy’s or BB’s), so in order to be strongest crew ever the SHs need to make up for number disadvantage as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavyChan (Jun 30, 2018)

Oberyn Nymeros said:


> I think Luffy and Blackbeard will be only slightly above Roger and Whitebeard. Same for Zoro and Ray. I cannot see Jinbe growing drastically old and experienced as he is. Franky has no need to be significantly stronger than Pica, Trebol, or Oven.



It’s a small crew. Trust me it’s going to happen

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jul 12, 2018)

Phantom Thief said:


> Luffy - Prime Whitebeard/Gol D. Roger Level
> 
> Zoro - Slightly above Admiral Level (Slightly weaker than Kaido, Shanks, and Old Whitebeard)



Why zoro be weaker than OLD whitebeard when he is going to reach prime rayleigh???? ... that make no sens.



yuLeopard said:


> Sanji is equal to Zoro .They are basically two rivals that are constantly at the same level.



Hmmm ... Nope ? 


As for Law and Kidd , I really doubt they are going to reach "Yonko" level. (If by yonko level we means kaido ...). Maybe they will , but luffy will be way above them, not equal.


----------



## Phantom Thief (Jul 12, 2018)

Gledania said:


> Why zoro be weaker than OLD whitebeard when he is going to reach prime rayleigh???? ... that make no sens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhh, healthy Oldbeard. Not the one we saw at MF, but like the one we saw defeat Ace in his sleep 

Don't think Prime Rayleigh would have been as strong as that. That's also not taking into consideration we don't know if Mihawk got his title from Rayleigh.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 12, 2018)

Phantom Thief said:


> Uhhh, healthy Oldbeard. Not the one we saw at MF, but like the one we saw defeat Ace in his sleep
> 
> Don't think Prime Rayleigh would have been as strong as that. That's also not taking into consideration we don't know if Mihawk got his title from Rayleigh.



No. Zoro dream is not REACH mihawk, but surpass him. So if luffy reach oldbeard, zoro reach old ray , and if luffy reach prime beard , zoro prime ray.

Ray (the old one) didn't use a sword for years and fighted an admiral on equal terme , and was able to swim from saboady to amazon lilly. So in his prime I'll put him as equal to actual shanks.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 13, 2018)

Cool thing is Luffy as a PK will have a Yonkou calibre fighter with a World's Strongest title in his crew who will be able to defeat a Yonkou or Admiral and 1 who can probably defeat an Admiral or at least push him to very high - extreme diff.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

